# Smoked Lamb Burger with Q view



## acres87 (Mar 10, 2015)

One pound good lamb burger
1/4 tsp allspice
1 toe garlic minced
Good couple turns of fresh ground pepper
Good pinch of sea salt
About 4 ounces of feta cheese, we like Nasonville Dairy in WI
Gently mix and form into patties













image.jpg



__ acres87
__ Mar 10, 2015





. Pre smoke












image.jpg



__ acres87
__ Mar 10, 2015





. Post smoke
 Smoked for 1/2 hour at 300 with a light peach wood smoke
Served on a good bun with mayo and a thin slice of onion, hash browns on the side
Good Stuff


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 14, 2015)

OK now THAT burger sounds like heavenly delicious stuff! Great job! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Mar 16, 2015)

Love it. Minced lamb a great absorber of flavours ,Greek, Mid Eastern or whatever.


----------



## chewmeister (Mar 17, 2015)

Love me some lamb. I have a pound of lamb burger in the freezer, so this could be a go in the near future. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## acres87 (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks for your kind words Leah, means a lot coming from you.


----------



## b-one (Mar 31, 2015)

Nice looking burgers!


----------



## rmmurray (Mar 31, 2015)

Burgers look great!


----------



## acres87 (Mar 31, 2015)

Glad to share with you Chew, have used several of your recipes.


----------



## chewmeister (Apr 1, 2015)

acres87 said:


> Glad to share with you Chew, have used several of your recipes.


Thanks. Made homemade gyros yesterday. They were awesome.


----------



## acres87 (Apr 1, 2015)

chewmeister said:


> Thanks. Made homemade gyros yesterday. They were awesome.


Must be the week for gyros, used left overs from smoked leg of lamb.  My wife made great home made fry bread and tazitki sauce topped with feta and a good tomatoe, onion marinade.  Eating good in the smokey neighborhood.


----------

